# Colour Management settings for the MG8150 Printer.



## mikej1962 (Jul 15, 2012)

If anyone could give me some advice for this problem I'd be grateful.

I've recently bought the MG8150 printer but I'm just having a bit of a problem getting it set up correctly.
Basically everything is fine except the prints look "flat or dull" in comparison to the image on my computer screen.
I've installed the ICC profile for the paper (Ilford Galerie Prestige Smooth Gloss) I'm using, and I believe everything's set correctly in Photoshop, but I suspect this is where the problem lie's. 

There seems to be so many places where the colour management settings have to be input.
i.e in the printer settings and the Photoshop settings. 

So, a list of all the correct settings would be my goal.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 16, 2012)

1. Calibrate your monitor, else you are wasting your time to go further.
Here is a start http://www.luminous-landscape.com/tutorials/understanding-series/und-print-mgmt.shtml
Note, you need to turn off printer management of colors in the printer driver and in photoshop. Otherwise having photoshop and the printer both trying to manage colors will be bad news.
Alternatively, you can let the printer manage them and turn off photoshop from managing them. Trying to find the proper settings can be obscure, and the tutorial should help.


----------



## mikej1962 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.
Unfortunately this hasn't helped just yet.I tried controlling the print first by photoshop, but the print came out even darker still. When I tried to set to printer manages colors, it would only allow one canon profile (Canon IJ Color Printer Profile 2005). Then, guess what, I ran out of ink.


----------

